# rabbit hunting



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Any one going after bunnies this holiday weekend?


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My son and his grandfather and I went out yesteday for a few hours in a coyote infested area, the dogs ran 2 maybe 3 rabbits my son got a shot at one of the rabbits and I dont think his feet were touching the ground he was moving so fast. Instead of the typical circle pattern, these rabbits would run 300 yards in a zigzag pattern and then come back. The two beagles I have I would consider as being a fast type of beagle were generally 75 yds behind the rabbit when they were in a full brawl.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

We are planning a trip tomorrow morning. It's a great spot and the first outing of the year for me. Im pumped


----------



## peleebound (Nov 2, 2010)

Took my son and dad out on Christmas Eve to a small private property area near Lima. Bunnies running everywhere! Was able to get my pup started good and solid and my son was able to gun one with his new 20 gauge. Great day...mild temps and no wind. Can't wait till later this week. Going to warm enough to get rid of this snow.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

got these guys in about 30 min on christmas eve


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

My son and I are going tomorrow morning, with warmer temperatures the rabbits should be out and so will my beagles......probally for the next couple days, being layed off definely has alot of disadvantages such as a full pay check....but i sure have enjoyed the hunting this fall


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

would love to get out for some bunnies this month (dec) or next (jan). If anyone doesn't mind some company. Im a safe and accomplished hunter. Would never put your dogs in danger. Miss running my uncles beagles.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

went out last week for the first time this year before the big rains. Hunted public land and kicked up 2, but they were pretty sneaky and jumped out behind me! Didn't even get a shot.


----------

